# If a coyote digs up my trap, should I re-set it or move it?



## 9

DIYsportsman said:


> Hey some spots are just money like that, like a crossroads...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That location is a brushy, "inverted corner" that projects from the "big woods" out into the field about 100yds and it's also on a ridge of high ground that runs out into the field several hundred yards. Highest "open" spot for a mile or more in any direction. Every coyote in that area comes to THAT spot. I can see the "bounce"(not him:evil from 3/4 mile away.


----------



## 9

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> think I'm gonna reset it the same way it was, but set another trap where it dug in to the baithole from the side.


Good move!


----------

